# B14 Suspension (Dropzone Springs)



## larinah (May 14, 2003)

I was jus reading the eibach suspension threads that gave me a grin on lowering a b14, but anyways to hell with all that. I lowered my 200sx by 2" both front and rear with the Dropzone springs and have got front and rear kyb agx's. I have been running this setup for close to six months now and the only problem i have had with this is the rear sitting lower because of that flippin fender gap in the front. Oh yeh and the ride is a bit rough, but if you are going for a nice ride and not performance continue offroading with the stock springs ..lol, or go Ground Control. Actually from my experience i think the dropzone springs are a good suspension piece for our cars. Is there anyone that has had problems with these springs let us know.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

i HAD dropzone coilovers before and the ride was terrible!....dont get me wrong, dropzone isnt all that bad though, thats if u have the right spring rate.... 400-420 lbs in the front and 300 lbs in the rear is a fair setup....the reason why my ride was terrible is cuz i got them from ebay and the spring rate on them were about 330 lbs ALL AROUND!!


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..aww, sorry guys.. ..but I think DropZone's are one of the worse setups out there.. ..think about it, why are they so cheap & affordable?? 'cuz they're a piece of crap.. ..I know about the harsh ride & feeling every bump on the road.. ..I finally got a decent setup..Motivational Coilovers :thumbup: ..remember you get what you paid for..


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

blazin_injun said:


> ..aww, sorry guys.. ..but I think DropZone's are one of the worse setups out there.. ..think about it, why are they so cheap & affordable?? 'cuz they're a piece of crap.. ..I know about the harsh ride & feeling every bump on the road.. ..I finally got a decent setup..Motivational Coilovers :thumbup: ..remember you get what you paid for..


"u get what u pay for"......that is soooo very true....i was gonna get the motivational setup but it was a lil too pricy for me...so i went with the Tein Basics....its a good setup and at an affordable price


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

yea..I'd luv to try TEIN's but I'm happy w/ my Motivationals.. :thumbup:


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

larinah said:


> I was jus reading the eibach suspension threads that gave me a grin on lowering a b14, but anyways to hell with all that. I lowered my 200sx by 2" both front and rear with the Dropzone springs and have got front and rear kyb agx's. I have been running this setup for close to six months now and the only problem i have had with this is the rear sitting lower because of that flippin fender gap in the front. Oh yeh and the ride is a bit rough, but if you are going for a nice ride and not performance continue offroading with the stock springs ..lol, or go Ground Control. Actually from my experience i think the dropzone springs are a good suspension piece for our cars. Is there anyone that has had problems with these springs let us know.


to reply to ur question...there a sticky about this, the front higher then the rear...ways around that are getting b13 struts....or u can get coilovers and just adjust it
as far as the dropzone, i have agx w/ dropzone coilovers and they arent that bad. I was in my cousins civic with some very expensive suspension and my car rides the same. I havent experienced motivation or GC so i dont know but not all of us have a grand to throw at suspension.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Junk*

Don't waste your time buying or installing these things.


----------

